# Yak Fishing Tournament...



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious what the interest level would be for a yak fishing tournament. Thinking a tournament trail kind of deal...few different lakes/rivers in different spots in Ohio and possibly one online event. individual event prizes/payouts plus trail long prizes, etc. Maybe a couple species specific tourney's to spice things up a bit.
I can probably tie in some manufacturer sponsors, etc through our kayak shop.
Didn't want to spend a lot of time on it if we can't get a good turnout.

If interested PM me your email address.

-Neil


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

this would be starting in the 2013 season.....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Interesting idea!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it would be a blast! I'd definitely be in for the river events, and I spose it would even be fun to get whooped on flat water too.

Pm sent.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

if you know of others that would have interest but are not on OGF have them email me at [email protected]
If i get a good response i will start communicating via email with ideas, rules, etc......


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

What kind of species are you talking about?

I would be interested!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

That would be awesome. Be nice exploring some new waters with the crew and meeting some new people and learning new techniques. Got couple buddies that will be interested. we could hammer out some points too. Like the different species idea. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i work weekends, but this sounds like something id take a day off for.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Heck yeah im in for sure ..good way to get names out there. Possible do teams like 2 man or such maybe. What we gonna call it? Can we get stickers? Lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd be interested for sure! Can't wait to hear more details


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

2013 is so far away. Can't wait. Like the team idea 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds good to me!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm interested and I'm sure a couple of my other buddies would be interested to would depend on what days and where we are traveling to keep us posted great idea


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I'd be interested, depending on how cool the stickers are


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Kayak wars! I'm interested, we need details!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

sounds very interesting, but just like everybody else has said...details on what days and times it would typically go down would be the biggest factor.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd be interested in some sort of tourney, sounds like fun.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I can definitely vouch for at least 4 other guys that will be in.
And we won't bust your balls on the details.  There will be many moons to get that stuff sorted out.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> And we won't bust your balls on the details. There will be many moons to get that stuff sorted out.


much appreciated! lol 
I have been researching some other tourney's that are held in other states/regions and have some good ideas. I also have the resources through our kayak shop to get suggestions from people involved in other tourney series for what has worked or what hasn't in other events.

I do like the idea of a series/tourney trail kind of thing hitting different types of water (rivers, lakes, etc) and events for different species. With points given to participants that tally all year long. Those who are unable to do each event due to work, etc then you can pick and choose which events and be eligible to also win something for that individual event.
also maybe create a tie in for the kayakwars.com to be considered one year long tourney that can somehow tie into our annual tourney trail events to generate some points (maybe that is a way for those who cannot compete in certain events due to work, etc to make up points for certain events missed)
for instance if i make 8 of the 10 events (just throwing out random #'s) then maybe we can weight the kayakwars.com points to be equivalent to those two missed events.

Lots o possibilities...

-Neil


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I really like the way this is going... Keep me informed as well...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

would be nice to do the fish in seasons like early spring crappie are always a hit . then Bass are too..i would like a night cat fishing one . i just think everyone out with lights and such sounds cool .. fall for sure into winter walleye/saugeye ...and for the tourny we going by inches or weight ..? or combination ?


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll be down for it. Like the team thing also.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I created a survey for everyone to fill out....

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Q83JNRT

I will email this survey link out to everyone who emailed/pm'd me....
please pass it along to whoever you think would be interested....

-Neil


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds intriguing to me as well.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Getting some really great responses on the survey....this sounds like it may be getting closer to reality!!
please keep directing people there...I will use the email addresses from that survey for my main mailing list for updates, schedule, etc. 
here is the link....
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Q83JNRT

Will probably have a website up and running in a month or two with all details, etc. But please direct people to the survey so I can create a tournament series that pleases the most people so we can get a great turnout....which of course equals better sponsers and better prizes!!


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Another idea that I heard about at some other tournament, a tournament using only one or two lures. Everyone uses the same thing.

Anyone like/dislike that idea?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

You might as well count me in too.  I can't get on the water enough, so a tournament would just be another reason to get out there.

Bowhunter57


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

kparrott154 said:


> Another idea that I heard about at some other tournament, a tournament using only one or two lures. Everyone uses the same thing.
> 
> Anyone like/dislike that idea?
> 
> ...


I dislike this. I like the idea of being able to go through all my lures and through the process of elimination, find the one the fish like. Especially if it's a lure no one else thought of. Gives me little pride in catching fish (which I'm a prideful person.  ).


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

FishermanMurph said:


> I dislike this. I like the idea of being able to go through all my lures and through the process of elimination, find the one the fish like. Especially if it's a lure no one else thought of. Gives me little pride in catching fish (which I'm a prideful person.  ).


I totally hear this & agree. However, I do think a "same lure" (or 3) tourney sounds fun. Not for all tourneys, just one. ESPECIALLY IF IT IS A SPONSOR!!  
I was thinking the exact same thing. Oh, I'll be filling a survey as soon as I can get to a proper PC, not my phone.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

kparrott154 said:


> Another idea that I heard about at some other tournament, a tournament using only one or two lures. Everyone uses the same thing.
> 
> Anyone like/dislike that idea?/QUOTE]
> 
> not the biggest fan of this one either. part of it to me is seeing what people throw at different times and being able to learn from that. I want to be able to use the whole bag if needed.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

getting good responses....only 16 people have filled out survey though...would like to at least hit 50 to get this thing off the ground....refer people that you think would participate...
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Q83JNRT
There are definitely some early favorites for types of events wanted on a tournament trail! Don't want to say yet so I don't sway others taking survey....
If we can hit 50 surveys taken I will show all results....
-Neil


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Another idea that I heard about at some other tournament, a tournament using only one or two lures. Everyone uses the same thing.
> 
> Anyone like/dislike that idea?


I like the idea, but not so sure we would want to make it a pre-planned event...the issue that may make this a tough thing to do is that I want to see everyone catch A LOT of fish...don't want lure choice to hold them back. plus if we promote say a rapala xrap the weeks leading up to the event and then a cold front, etc. moves in it could hinder the # of fish caught. then if we decide to change right before the event to different lure people may need to go out and purchase....

personally i like the idea when going out with buddy's etc, but this type of format may be tough...


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in! Maybe an Erie event?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> I'm in! Maybe an Erie event?


be sure to fill out the survey....and tell anyone who you think would have interest....
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Q83JNRT


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

farleybucks said:


> be sure to fill out the survey....and tell anyone who you think would have interest....
> http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Q83JNRT


Nice job on the survey.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yah I think everyone who plans should do it. It would be a blast 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Nice job on the survey.


Thanks! we are half way there to getting the 50 surveys I was looking for. Once I hit 50 I hope to have a website up and running with the survey results, rules, regs, and scheduled events! Results are very interesting and a lot of good ideas have been submitted....


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

32 surveys filled out...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

33....sorry I've been a slacker. This is a great idea, but I think it is taking form when a lot of people's interests are turning to other things. I've noticed that participation on this forum has dropped off in the last month. Doubtless, it will begin to heat up again in the spring. Perhaps you can put a promo for it in the lounge and/or on the various regional forums. Don't know if the mods will take kindly to that. They can be pretty touchy at times, and didn't take kindly to us weirdo kayakers to start with. 

I hope you are also promoting this on other Ohio kayak/canoe sites like http://www.fishohiocanoeclub.net/.

Can't wait to get out next year on the Buckeye Yak Fishing Trail...Buckeyak Fishing Trail....BuckIyak Fishing Trail...hmmm...


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

34. Putting this here more for friends who will wonder if I'm in or not haha.


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

Make it 35...Sounds fun and a great way to meet and greet. Am just a little apprehensive about the big waters though... major pucker factor would be in play however I need to face that adventure some day so it might as well be with you all...


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Big water isnt that bad .. at 1st it is but as long ur comfortable with ur yak .. dont try to go beyond ur skill/ comfort ull be fine and always have ur pfd. I got a anglers one so its comfy and useful so i have no reason not to have one on....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

How about one lure all season, Call it stuckie's white spinner trail, then I'm in ....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> but I think it is taking form when a lot of people's interests are turning to other things. I've noticed that participation on this forum has dropped off in the last month. Doubtless, it will begin to heat up again in the spring. Perhaps you can put a promo for it in the lounge and/or on the various regional forums. Don't know if the mods will take kindly to that. They can be pretty touchy at times, and didn't take kindly to us weirdo kayakers to start with.
> 
> I hope you are also promoting this on other Ohio kayak/canoe sites like http://www.fishohiocanoeclub.net/.


Totally agree....
The 50 people goal (which we are closer to getting) was to do two things...show me there was interest from users on this site, and to give me some good feedback to what type of tourney trail people are looking for and what they want to get out of it.
I have a goal of Jan to get website up and running w/ details, etc. I envision on website i will have area to download/print a flyer with events etc. so that they can be passed out, hung up, etc. This should all help get the word out. Also, if you guys want you can add my new signature line to your signature to help get word out on this site.
BTW, i have a friend creating a logo that is gonna be SWEET!
(Yak-On said he wouldn't participate unles we had some stickers, hats, t's, etc...lol)


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Perhaps you can put a promo for it in the lounge and/or on the various regional forums. Don't know if the mods will take kindly to that. They can be pretty touchy at times, and didn't take kindly to us weirdo kayakers to start with.


Yeah, i posted in the tournaments forum, but didn't get any response...as expected lol...i did add to my signature line....suggest others do so too, so if you post reports, etc in other areas it shows up.....


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess I need to get my ass in gear and buy a yak. 

Also, I have access to a private lake, maybe 40-45 acres, in North east Ohio, that could be perfect for a 3 Lure event and what about doing one tourney that you have use a ready to fish kit?


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Survey submitted


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't add it into my survey response but was thinking about it earlier. If it is a team event, maybe offer an opportunity to enter as a team "captain" so as to allow for that person to bring along someone on a second kayak. I have two kayaks (picked up one for my wife b/c our canoe gathered cobwebs after I bought my first one) & I can see my brother tagging along with me if the schedule works out, however with kids I know he'd not be able to make a lot of them. Just a thought if there is not a huge response, choose captains & allow for a batch of "reserves". Kind of like when we were kids playing football in the street & having an all-time quarterback. Thoughts??


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I bet your sweet @$$ i want stickers shirts ect... everyone knows person with most stickers always wins lol...i have a 2 nd yak if someone wants to use it. Its a10ft pelican apex 100 .. my 1st yak. 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

survey filled out... sounds like a good time!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

For those of you that left your email address on the survey....check your email when you get a chance....ALOT of info....


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Some of the email bounced back i tried to resend...if some receive duplicates, sorry...if you did not receive at all PM me your email address...


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

well the website and domain name has been taken care of....buckeyekayakfishingtrail.com now i just have to iron out details and put site together....

hope to have at least a sponsor link up pretty soon.

-Neil


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Right on! Sounds like it's going to be a blast!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> choose captains & allow for a batch of "reserves". Kind of like when we were kids playing football in the street & having an all-time quarterback. Thoughts??


sorry i didn't respond just saw this....
shouldn't matter...I hope to have all the events setup so that you can just sign up for the one event...don't have to do them all.
so, if your bro/friend/etc wants to do the team event with you you both can enter for that single event eligible for awards for that one event. if you enter others your points tally all along for any annual awards.


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

36. I'm definitely down for this!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> I'm definitely down for this!


cool....be sure to fill out the survey.....


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> 36.


btw, we are over 50, but keep directing people to the survey.....a lot of good ideas and suggestions....


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Filling out survey now. I haven't been in the canoe/kayak section in a while so sorry for the late response. I think this is a great idea!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the 3 lure idea and I think if we made this more multi species oriented it would be cool! I like bass fishing but on Lake Erie of alum we should do other species like eyes, crappie, or perch?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

mbarrett1379 said:


> I like the 3 lure idea and I think if we made this more multi species oriented it would be cool! I like bass fishing but on Lake Erie of alum we should do other species like eyes, crappie, or perch?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Fishing for Lake Erie walleye and perch are on my bucket list!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I sent an email out to everyone who took survey and submitted their email address...if you did not receive it let me know....


----------



## jschaeff23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Will "Neil's Jacket" be a sponsor?


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> Will "Neil's Jacket" be a sponsor?


worry less about jacket's and more about buying a yak!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

If you had one you could have went with us Saturday and caught some trout on the Mad River...


----------



## CEO of CCK (Jul 23, 2012)

I am totally down for this!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Great Idea!!! filling out the survey ASAP!


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I am starting to put together a schedule with event types and dates...if you or someone you know has not filled out the survey be sure to do so! 
the survey results will help influence my decisions...
the link is in my sig line.....

Thx!
-Neil


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

just a little update we got the facebook page up and running for the buckeye kayak fishing trail . we will be updating it very soon with the schedule and such but while you wait drop in and give us a like . http://www.facebook.com/buckeyekayakfishingtrail


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

In case anyone missed it on our Facebook page, we are ironing out the details for our events and locations.....here is a SNEAK PEAK! 

Event breakdown.....
2 in Central OH Region, 1 in Northeast Region, 1 in Columbus, 1 in Dayton, and 1 in Northwest Region

I hope to have exact dates/event schedule posted by the first week or two of Jan.

-Neil


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a quick update on a few things.....
we are currently looking for big and small sponsors for the Tourney Trail...if you or someone you know would be interested send email to [email protected] 
If you filled out survey and offered some type of sponsor someone will be contacting you in the next week or so.

Also, we have determined 6 locations for the Trail stop and at least 2-3 online events. (info will be posted soon on dates and locations...check out our facebook page for sneak peaks.... http://www.facebook.com/BuckeyeKayakFishingTrail?ref=hl

We are currently talking to some really cool sponsors that will make our tourney trail pretty exciting! Stay tuned.....


----------



## jschaeff23 (Apr 7, 2012)

Facebook - ugh
Guess I will just keep watching here for updates


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Jake- u r ok, we will probably have a twitter page up soon too...lol

ran into your mom, she said your entire xmas list consisted of her talking to me about getting kayak, fishing stuff, etc...lol


----------



## jt2 (Aug 14, 2012)

facebook paged liked


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Haven't posted anything regarding yak fishing trail in a while, but in case you missed it...
Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/BuckeyeKayakFishingTrail
is up and running.

The website will be launched right around Feb 1st, but i will give OGF'ers a sneak peak.....
The trail is going to have 6 stops across ohio, 2 online events, and 7 big fish awards (online or in person).
The events will be Big Slab Crappie Challenge (Indian Lake), Three Lake Throwdown (Berlin, Milton, and Deer Creek Res), Kiser Kayak Classic (Kiser Lake), Dayton River Regional (Dayton area rivers), Summer Slam (online event), Columbus Rumble on the River (Columbus area rivers), Buckeye Open (online event), and another event that is TBD later in the year. All are bass (LM, SM, Black) events except Indian is crappie. 

Big fish awards can be caught anytime throughout year and submitted. Must participate in at least 2 events to qualify for big fish awards...they are crappie, LM, SM, Walleye/Saugeye, panfish/rockbass, catfish, and pike/musky. Winners will receive some cool stuff from sponsors (one of the smaller items will be a yak sticker saying you won big fish for 2013 for your species caught) more details will follow once website is launched!

-Neil


----------

